# smoked up a venison neck roast



## bubbastump (Mar 8, 2013)

So I gave it a try,

I made my dry rub which consisted of

1 1/2 tbs Black pepper

1/2 tsp kosher salt

1/2 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp ground mustard

1/2 tsp ground sage

1/2 tbs light brown sugar

mixed it into a bowl (sample it it may be too peppery for ya)

prepared my injection

I mix 1/2 cup grapeseed oil

1 tsp whorchestershire(sp) sauce

2 drops of orange zest extract

1 tsp maple syrup

heat in microwave till thin and runny (about 30 seconds)

Injected the roast and placed into a vacuum bag

add dry rub and roll end.

shake well to cover meat everywhere.

unroll and vacuum bag. you can watch the dry rub just pull into the roast

smoked at low heat about 200 degrees till the meat hit 150-160

removed and put into crock pot with barrott slices and onion chunks

cooked on medium for another hour

the guys at the fire house loved it.

the grapeseed oil is my trick on any meat.

the oils help break down the tissue in meat making it more tender.


----------



## broken gun (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds good, take some pics next time!


----------

